# Workhorse



## olley (May 1, 2005)

Hi anybody know where i can obtain a chassis wiring schematic for my 2004 petrol brave mounted on a w22 chassis, the workhorse web sites list's one but you do not appear to be able to order it from this country.

I have emailed them but they seem very slow in replying. The excellent winnebago schematics which you can download for free do not cover the chassis.

Olley


----------



## johnsandywhite (May 9, 2005)

8O I'm sorry to say *olley*. You and thousands of other's are looking for the Holy Grail. Every Forum I have been on they have asked the same question. The answer has usually been (not very helful). Write to the Manufacturer. :roll:


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

Thanks JSW for that not very encourging reply, Wolf racing told me that part of the problem was that the chassiss could be a GM or workhorse's own, which is why my VIN didn't help, he looked it up on his computor and it didn't translate.

I think if i could tell them for certain which it was they might be able to help, any idea if its possible to tell the difference?

Olley


----------



## johnsandywhite (May 9, 2005)

:lol: Hi olley. It might be helpful if you know the chassis number. ie. W22, W32 etc?


----------



## zaskar (Jun 6, 2005)

[
I think if i could tell them for certain which it was they might be able to help, any idea if its possible to tell the difference?

Olley[/quote]

If it's widetrack, it's diffinately Workhorse 'cos as far as I am aware, GM did not produce any widetrack chassis.
If it's narrow track then I'm afraid I can't help cos it's quite likely that Workhorse used the existing stock of narrow chassis after the buyout from GM but before they introduced the widetrack.


----------



## johnsandywhite (May 9, 2005)

I made another booboo. You did mention it was a W22 chassis.


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

Hi zaskar how do you tell wether its wide or narrow? wheel track couldn't be any wider, or is it more subtle than that?

Wolf racing thought that if the VIN had translated it would have been a GM.

Olley


----------



## johnsandywhite (May 9, 2005)

:lol: Hi *olley*. W22 is a Workhorse chassis. You used to be able to download the chassis information. But now it has to be paid for. Either in a Book Form or a CD. There is a Workhorse Forum that is trying to get a copy published on the site. So the link to that Forum is >> HERE <<. :wink:


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

The reason for this is in relation to that burnt wire which logical found, they did not know what caused it, i have tried unsuccessfully to trace it through the loom one way, and the other way it goes into the ignition switch, I have a tone tracer but this sticks 9v down the line, and knowing my luck there will be a little cpu for engine managment waiting to burn out at other end.

Olley


----------



## johnsandywhite (May 9, 2005)

:lol: Hi again olley. If you go onto the Workhorse Forum (above) you will see lot's of metnion about the problem. There are over 30 pages to read through. :wink: 
 Probably caused by chafing on the column.


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

Thanks JSW. seems that up to march this year you could download for free, now you've got to pay :evil: customer service!

As i said earlier i tried to buy but their web site buts its north america only.

Olley


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

Thanks for the web site JSW. it appears that it can chaff at the top of the steering wheel where it turns over before going into the ignition switch.

I will check this out tomorrow, good site loads of other facts, but they could have a word with nuke about putting things in categorys :lol: 

Olley


----------



## johnsandywhite (May 9, 2005)

:lol: Hi olley. That Workhorse Forum is just one tiny little bit of a much LARGER forum. :wink:


----------



## Alan1234 (Jul 20, 2005)

Olley Olley Olley!!

Hey Olley

Being English, You're much too polite to get through an American switchboard.

I, on the other hand, despite being English too, am not. So email me all the PERTINENT info to [email protected] and I'll get you what you need... IF!!
it's available, and get it to you.

Alan


----------



## zaskar (Jun 6, 2005)

olley said:


> Hi zaskar how do you tell wether its wide or narrow? wheel track couldn't be any wider, or is it more subtle than that?
> 
> Believe me. if it's Workhorse you'll know!
> When Workhorse bought the rights for the RV chassis off GM, the first thing they did was re-design the geometry of the front suspension. This increased the track width of the front tyres by over a foot! Apparently (I've never driven one) this makes a huge difference to the handling and corner roll rate of the coach.
> ...


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

Thanks alan1234 i will send info, the wheels are close to the side of the Rv so i would imagine its got to be a workhorse, thanks zaskar

Olley


----------

